# wet lay bluestone with out mortar joints



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> See J? We all learned something new today.


I actually have a degree in masonry, I know a lot of useless things about rocks.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> See J? We all learned something new today.


Oh yeah I noticed, its virtually the same stuff...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Flag stone is the family that blue stone, slate, sand stone, and a few others are in.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Flagstone is horrible, thin, very smooth and typically set in wet concrete.

Bluestone is thick, heavy, has sawn cut backs and typically set in mortar.

Good masons use bonding agent to set it, and leave no voids under it. 

Bad masons make rows with the mortar to prop it up, and dont paste anything on the back side. 

/carry on.


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I actually have a degree in masonry, I know a lot of useless things about rocks.


Get yer waders on. . . its gettin' deep in here :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

We've all got degrees in carpentry. Nessecary to have when fixing the *****ed upframing when the carpenter doesn't follow through. Every mason has a carpenter hammer and a flat bar. Every carpenter does not carry a trowel and masons hammer


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Nick520 said:


> We've all got degrees in carpentry. Nessecary to have when fixing the *****ed upframing when the carpenter doesn't follow through. Every mason has a carpenter hammer and a flat bar. Every carpenter does not carry a trowel and masons hammer


I bet you don't have a real carpenters hammer. You may have a claw hammer, but not a carpenters hammer.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Nick520 said:


> We've all got degrees in carpentry. Nessecary to have when fixing the *****ed upframing when the carpenter doesn't follow through. Every mason has a carpenter hammer and a flat bar. Every carpenter does not carry a trowel and masons hammer






Well said Nick !:thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick520 said:


> We've all got degrees in carpentry. Nessecary to have when fixing the *****ed upframing when the carpenter doesn't follow through. Every mason has a carpenter hammer and a flat bar. Every carpenter does not carry a trowel and masons hammer


I wont lie Im a wood butcher.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I bet you don't have a real carpenters hammer. You may have a claw hammer, but not a carpenters hammer.


I have a waffle head so when I miss 23345 times it makes cool designs.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

A claw hammer is a type of carpenter hammer there from the same family I learned that at carpentry school


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You guys are dumber then The **** you stack.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

A brick hammer is a hammer too made out of the same metal, must be kissing cousins of the carpenter hammer im guessing.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> You guys are dumber then The **** you stack.


This is what you look like right now.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I did one project like this. Bluestone over a compacted 3/4" base. Set in a very lean, stiff mortar. Tight, like 1/8" joints. Had to cut almost every stone, some 3 sides. Looked fantastic and is considered permeable paving. A concern for small lots in some areas.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely a higher end product. Landscape architect involvedand all that.


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

The photo posted below is a progressive shot of a job where I pulled out the conrete you see and replaced with 18x36 thermal bluestone pavers. You can see though the existing pavers are laid in the fashion I think your customer wants. 

It was the only thing I had done closest to what I think your customer wants. And to second karl's thought on the architect being involved. . . This one was the same deal. All the patio areas and walks and aprons etc same style and they where all custom order stones. Of course the few you see in the photo have separated a tad but its the same concept I think. . . .

Cjkarl the project you did was not custom ordered stone? Sounds like a pain in the ars


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Didn't feel the fabricator would do a good enough job.


----------

